# American Bulldog Needs a Home



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

Hello,
I'm posting for a friend that is looking to rehome her American Bulldog. He's located on Long Island NY, 2.5 years old, 105 lbs. He's good with other dogs (currently lives with 2 pitties) good with people and babies - they have an 8 month old. He is housebroken as well. She is having a hard time taking care of 3 large dogs and a baby. Here is his photo


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful beautiful boy I hope he finds a home.... sigh.....


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Maybe recommend care.com to get some extra help from HS kids looking for some extra cash in the summer. I saw one stay at home mom near me just looking for extra help with house chores & pet care. If she's overwhelmed with 3 dogs & a baby that may be a better option then them having to give up their dog


----------

